# code 89 cruze diesel 2l



## bensaci (Sep 20, 2016)

what does it mean code 89 .. chevrolet cruze 2013 diesel .. 7


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bensaci said:


> what does it mean code 89 .. chevrolet cruze 2013 diesel .. 7


Please elaborate on what you mean? Perhaps provide a picture?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Moved this thread to the diesel section for better visibility.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

P0089 Fuel Pressure Regulator 1 Performance ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

FWIW the IP indicates that the OP is in Algeria.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

He means "Code 89" appears on the DIC, not P0089 when you query the OBD-II.

Elsewhere http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-ne...-information-required-error-code-89-35-a.html it has been reported as "I have a chevrolet cruse we have this problem today but we solve this by the changing accumulator"

There is also some data that indicates "Code 89" may be the catch-all DIC code for "There is a problem in the power train, this vehicle needs to be looked at."


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Code 89 non U.S. generally means oil change required.

Rob


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Code *82* on Korean- and Australian-built Cruzen is the code for oil life exceeded.

It's the one you clear by doing this:
"Turn Ignition to on without starting fully depress the accelerator 3 times within a 5 second period and turn ignition off."


----------

